# Could you please help me to identify this plant



## Khaled (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am fairly new to aquarium plants, I have bought this plant today, but I couldn't find any information, your help is highly appreciated


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Dracaena sanderiana_. It might tolerate wet roots, but if you bought it for your aquarium, take it back; it's not aquatic.


----------

